# معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجو د)



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*1. دع القهوة تبرد : لا تشرب القهوة او اي شراب ساخن ، فقد يزيد هذا من خطر الاصابة بسرطان الفم او المرئ ، بل ينصح بترك الفنجان يبرد قليلا .*​ 
*2. مضغ الخضار جيدا : ان مضغ الطعام جيدا يزيد من نسبة المواد الكيماوية المكافحة للسرطان التي تطلقها الخضراوات مثل البروكلي والملفوف والقرنبيط .*​

*3. المشي يوميا : المشي اليومي لمدة نصف ساعة او ساعة يقلل من امكانية الاصابة بسرطان الثدي بنسبة 18 % ويساعد على التخلص من 3 كيلو غرامات تقريبا في السنة ويحافظ على قوام الجسم . *​ 
*4. الاكثار من تناول اللوز : يفضل تناول اللوز بين الوجبات اليومية وعند الشعور بالجوع فهي غنية بالعناصر المغذية التي قد يفتقر الها النظام الغذائي اليومي .*​ 
*5.إ ضافة القرفة على القهوة : ضع نصف ملعقة صغيرة من القرفة في فنجان القهوة اليومي حيث يسهم في خفض مستويات الكوليسترول في الدم ويساعد الجسم على استخدام الانسولين بفاعلية اكثر .*​ 
*6. لا داعي للعجلة والسرعة : لابد من اخذ الوقت عند القيام بالاعمال اليومية لتفادي التعرض لارتفاع ضغط الدم .*​ 
*7. مضغ العلكة ( اللبان ) بين الوجبات : ينصح بمضغ العلكة الخالية من السكر بعد الطعام لمدة نصف ساعة وذلك لتخفيف من اعراض حموضة المعدة .*​ 
*8. ثلاث حصص يومية من الخضار والفواكه : احرص على تناول الخضار والفواكه بمعدل 3 حصص يومية فبالامكان ان تخفف من خطر الاصابة بالنوبة القلبية بنسبة 70 % .*​ 
*9. الاستعاضة بالعسل عن السكر : عند تحلية الشاي او الحليب عليك باستعمال العسل عن السكر وذلك لقدرته على تقوية المناعة ومكافحة الجراثيم . *​ 
*10. اختيار جيد للنظارة الشمسية : يجب ان توفر النظارات الشمسية حماية جيدة من اشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية التي يمكن ان تؤدي للاصابة باعتام عدسة العين او بالعمى في الشيخوخة ، لذا احرص كل الحرص عند شراء النظارات للتاكد من نوعيتها الجيدة . *​ 
*11. احرص على متابعة نوع الشامة على الجلد : تشير الابحاث الى ان القدرة على ملاحظات التغيرات التي تطرأ على الشامات المختلفة على الجلد تزداد بنسبة 13% وان الحرص في ملاحظتها يجنب الاصابة بالسرطان *​ 
*12. نظافة الاسنان : احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء قبل وضع المعجون عليها حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد من امكانية التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67 % .*​ 
*13. النوم بشكل افضل : تناول التفاح لمكافحة الارق والنوم بشكل عميق فالنوم يساعد على مكافحة الشيخوخة المبكرة والاحتفاظ ببشرة شبابية .*​ 
*14. الاستعاضة بالخبز الاسمر عن الابيض : الخبز الاسمر ( القمح الكامل ) يحتوي على نسبة اكبر من الالياف الغذائية ، وبالتالي فهو اكثر قدرة على الاشباع ، كما ان الكربوهيدرات الموجودة في الخبر الابيض تسبب تقلبات كبيرة في مستويات سكر الدم .*​ 
*15. شرب الشاي الاخضر : ينصح بتناول كوب من الشاي الاخضر يوميا والذي يمنع التاكسد في خلايا الجسم ، ويخفف من امكانية حدوث السرطان .*​ 
*16. تناول السمك مرة في الاسبوع : على الرغم من ان الاختصاصين يوصون بتناول صحتين من السمك اسبوعيا ، الا ان تناول حصة واحدة يمكن ان تساعد على تحسين توازن المواد الكيميائية الدماغية ، والسمك مفيد لصحة القلب والدماغ . *​ 
*17. التوقف عن قضم الاظافر : هذه العادة تفسد جمال يديك وقد تسبب تشققات دقيقة في الاسنان مما يزيد امكانية اصابتها بالتسوس وقد تؤدي لتمزقات صغيرة في اللثة وقد تسبب التقرحات والالتهابات.*​ 
*18. الاكثار من تناول الاعشاب : تناول الاعشاب الطبيعية بين الوجبات حيث تساعد على الهضم وتخلص الجسم من السموم والشوائب ..*​ 
*19. الاستمتاع بالاجازة : اغتنم فرصة الاجازة وحاول اعداد برنامج خاص للاسترخاء والراحة بعد عناء اسبوع كامل من العمل . *​ 
*20. تناول قطعتين من الشوكولاته يوميا : حيث يؤكد الخبراء ان الشوكولاته تبعد عنك فقر الدم وتحسن المزاج .. *​ 
*21. استخدام كريم الوقاية من الشمس : للحفاظ على سلامة البشرة وحمايتها من التجاعيد لابد من استخدام كريم الوقاية قبل التعرض لاشعة الشمس .*​ 
*22. لا لحمل الاغراض الثقيلة : ابتعد عن حمل اي حقائب ثقيلة كي لا تؤثر على العمود الفقري او على طريقة الوقوف والسير بشكل سلبي .*​ 
*23. الانتباه للون اللسان : يمكن للون اللسان ان يكون مؤشرا لمشكلات صحية لذا احرص على لونه واكتسابه لاي لون مختلف ، فاللون الابيض يدل على ضعف في جهاز المناعة واللون الاصفر يدل على الافراط في الطعام والشراب والاحمر في طرف اللسان يعتبر مؤشرا على الاجهاد النفسي .*​ 
*24. التنزه خارج المنزل : التغير والخروج عن الروتين اليومي يساعد في رفع المعنويات والابتعاد عن التوتر والاكتئاب اذ يجب اعداد برنامج للتنزه خارج المنزل وزيارة الاهل والأصدقاء .*​ 
*25. نظافة الملابس : قد لا ترى بالعين المجردة ما تحمل الميكروبات ولكن تغييرها ونظافتها يمنع الاصابة باي جراثيم وميكروبات خفيفة خاصة مع حرارة الطقس وارتفاع حرارة الشمس .*​

:download:​ 
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*
*




*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*

معلومات مفيده ومهمه جدا
فيها حاجه اول مرة اعرفها ميرسى يا com with me​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*



swety koky girl قال:


> معلومات مفيده ومهمه جدا​
> فيها حاجه اول مرة اعرفها ميرسى يا com with me​


*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*

انا قريتها قريب المعلومات دي في المنتدى

بس عموما





​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا قريتها قريب المعلومات دي في المنتدى​
> 
> بس عموما​
> 
> ...


*العفو يا فراشة*
*ممكن بس اسأل حضرتك لو ممكن تعديل عنوان الموضوع*
*علشان  اخر حرف دة اتكتب غلط ومزعلنى اوى *
*لو مش امكن تغيير العنوان اتمنى غلق الموضوع وانا هبقى اكتبة  انقلة تانى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*



come with me قال:


> *العفو يا فراشة*
> 
> *ممكن بس اسأل حضرتك لو ممكن تعديل عنوان الموضوع*
> *علشان اخر حرف دة اتكتب غلط ومزعلنى اوى *
> ...




  ممكن طبعا بس مشرف القسم ابعتلة قولة

اللي هو قلم حر

او ابعت لاي حد لونة بالاحمر الفاتح او الغامق​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلوماااات مهمه وجمييييييله يا جوجو 
انا عدلتلك العنوان .. اى خدمه *


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: معلومات صحية.. انتبة من فضلك!!(ج/ربنا موجوج)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ممكن طبعا بس مشرف القسم ابعتلة قولة
> 
> اللي هو قلم حر
> 
> او ابعت لاي حد لونة بالاحمر الفاتح او الغامق[/center]


*شكرا يا فراشة لردك واهتمامك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *معلوماااات مهمه وجمييييييله يا جوجو *
> 
> 
> *انا عدلتلك العنوان .. اى خدمه *


*انا اللى شكرا ليكى يا دونتنا الجميلة*
*ربنا يخليكى لينا*
*وشكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا​*


----------



## قلم حر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم .
يثبت .
تنويه : يسمح باٍدراج موضوعين يوميا للعضو فقط ( ممكن ثلاثة مواضيع عند الضروره ) .
لأي تعديل , أرجو مراسلتي .


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا​*


*your welcome ya amjad anytime*
*god with you*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع قيم .
> يثبت .
> تنويه : يسمح باٍدراج موضوعين يوميا للعضو فقط ( ممكن ثلاثة مواضيع عند الضروره ) .
> لأي تعديل , أرجو مراسلتي .


*شكرا ليك*
*واسف اكيد هعمل بكلامك*
*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


*شكرا لمرورك اللى ديما بيشرفنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جوجو 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييييي اوى اوى على المعلومات الجميله دى وانا استفادت منها كتير اوى بجد .. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي come with me
على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_مهم جداااااااا
مشكوووووور



​_


----------



## sara A (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات جميله ومفيده*
*تسلم إيدك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


>


*ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جوجو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىى على المعلومات
> ...


 *ميرسى يا باشا على مرورك وتشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييي اوى اوى على المعلومات الجميله دى وانا استفادت منها كتير اوى بجد .. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


*انا مبسوط انى عرفت انى قدرت افيدك*
*شكرا ليكى ولمشركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخي come with me*
> 
> *على الموضوع المهم*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


*ميرسى حبيبى كليم على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مهم جداااااااا​_
> _مشكوووووور_
> 
> _
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

sara a قال:


> *معلومات جميله ومفيده*
> *تسلم إيدك وربنا يباركك*


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا"
واستفت منة كتير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكر ( كم وذ مي ) .


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا"*​
> *واستفت منة كتير*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


*وانا مبسوط لهيك*
*شكرا ليكى يا فيفيان*
*نورتى بوجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكر ( كم وذ مي ) .


*شكرا ليك يا قلم حر*
*وشكرا لتعبك ومجهودك معانا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------

